# Which web sites do you check daily?



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

Not allowed > gmail/fb/quora/reddit/4chan/twitter/forums/imageboards


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

Flipkart and Amazon for shopping 
Phoneareana and pocketnow for tech
And I got flipboard for all my other reading stuff.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Flipkart and Snapdeal for shopping,
TDF,Erodov and Techenclave.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2014)

Im curious how many of you use fb daily ? Im a college student and i feel FB is just non productive hogwash, but my friends are insane for it, hence im forced to follow


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

TDF, College confidential, KAT(mainly for Inquisition crack), Purdue.edu and buzzport.


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2014)

Google.com


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 11, 2014)

****.Com , torrent*.eu , etc.


----------



## snap (Dec 11, 2014)

Steam store i guess  as u said no reddit and forums...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 11, 2014)

digit.in/forum
techenclave forum
hifivision forum
xbhp.com/talkies/forum.php
wikipedia
tomshardware
youtube


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 11, 2014)

Well besides Gmail and Facebook, I surf TDF, Techenclave, Erodov and XDA. Tripadvisor sometimes. And Stackexchange, Stackoverflow almost everyday


----------



## sushovan (Dec 11, 2014)

TDF, Erodov, TE, Flipkart, Desidime, TPB, IPT, Ebay, YouTube,Wiki,Mobilism,Lifehacker,XDA,Amaderforum,Second life.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2014)

Only XDA nowadays.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 22, 2014)

I just go to youtube then click click click click click click click ,its 2:00 am still 22 videos left to see I click watch later.
I sleep.


----------



## abhilashpiru (Dec 29, 2014)

Kickass,
news.softpedia.com
Android-zone.ws
Masterkreatif.com
Dytoshare.us
Astatalk.com
TOI
yanko designs
Filehippo
The pirate bay
Flipkart
Gsmareana
Notecheck
Lifehacker
Xda
Gana
Cnet

And sme other stuff that i cont remember right now  

It takes 3 hours some times to go though all these


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 29, 2014)

abhilashpiru said:


> Kickass,
> news.softpedia.com
> Android-zone.ws
> Masterkreatif.com
> ...



Interesting thread for you to post your first, er, post!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 29, 2014)

not daily everytime, but more-or-less regularly - TE, TDF, [E], HFV, youtube, phantomsandmonsters.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 29, 2014)

Geeksforgeeks.org, Lifehacker, hacker news, howtogeek,reddit


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

tdf, ebay, amazon,, unity devs, random websites, lots of youtube and nerfplz


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Geeksforgeeks.org, Lifehacker, hacker news, howtogeek,*reddit*



reddit is baned in this tread m8


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2014)

*Daily:* TDF, tech2.in, xda, timesofindia, oneplusforum
*Occasionally:* youtube, wiki, snapdeal, flipkart, amazon.in


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 29, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> reddit is baned in this tread m8


Oh sorry .... didn't know that.


----------



## snap (Dec 30, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Not allowed > gmail/fb/quora/reddit/4chan/twitter/forums/imageboards



Read the OP guise no forums too D:


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 30, 2014)

google.co.in,Microsoft.com, rediffmail.com, TDF ,AccuWeather , Telegram.org.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 30, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> google.co.in,Microsoft.com, rediffmail.com, *TDF* ,AccuWeather , Telegram.org.



no forums mate


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 30, 2014)

fb,mail.yahoo.com,twitter,partyserver.us,GOOGLE


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 30, 2014)

anikkket said:


> fb,mail.yahoo.com,twitter,partyserver.us,GOOGLE


Sorry ,Twitter is baned.see first post


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 30, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Sorry ,Twitter is baned.see first post


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 30, 2014)

ramakanta said:


>


----------



## rish1 (Dec 30, 2014)

youtube.com is like home 

gsmarena,phonearena, fonearena , anandtech,

occasional visits 

olx , quikr, telecomtalk.info,  flipkart gamespot

wikipedia , imdb

random Google searches 

nsfw sites ..


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2014)

kat.ph
NSFW forums 
Skyscrappercity
gmail
androidpolice
androidauthority
youtube
IMDB


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

Now when is the final list compilation coming out?


----------



## sksundram (Dec 31, 2014)

github
stackexchange
topcoder
codechef
youtube


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2015)

sksundram said:


> github
> stackexchange
> topcoder
> codechef
> youtube


*i.imgur.com/pMox2JU.gif


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2015)

theserpent said:


> kat.ph
> *NSFW forums *
> Skyscrappercity
> gmail
> ...





grow up.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2015)

Google
Gmail
StackExchange - electronics, signal processing, physics
Reddit
Youtube
Twitter
Digit forum
Arch Linux forum
Torrentz.in


----------



## snap (Jan 1, 2015)

Read the OP....


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 9, 2015)

Hotstar.com






> Star India has launched a video streaming service in beta called Hotstar.com. This is probably the same service that we had heard way back in 2012, as part of the company’s plans of taking its content digital. Back then, it was called as MyStar, which frankly is a much better name than ‘Hotstar’, which could easily be the name for a porn site.
> 
> Hotstar
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2015)

POGO.TV Home - POGO! The best place for kids!
browsing this site at night brings back childhood memories


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im curious how many of you use fb daily ? Im a college student and i feel FB is just non productive hogwash, but my friends are insane for it, hence im forced to follow



off it since 2009, new year resolution. Friends or no friends, stuck to it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2015)

I log in every two to three days. 

That too for the lulz.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> grow up.



r00d


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2015)

TDF
Steam forum
Stack Overflow
Reddit
Youtube, certain channels


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 10, 2015)

My blog
TDF
FB
Youtube
steam
reddit
 ... many more


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 10, 2015)

is there any site for download videos for kids , education , entertain , cartoons  , etc .. ??


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> is there any site for download videos for kids , education , entertain , cartoons  , etc .. ??



youtube


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 11, 2015)

Youtube
9GAG
Facebook


----------



## DVJex (Jan 19, 2015)

Only Steam daily. Everything else is less regular.


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 19, 2015)

Youtube. 
9gag.
Teambhp. 
Kickass.to. 
Flipkart. 
Wikipedia for random stuff when I'm bored.
Thrillofdriving.com


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 5, 2015)

TDF 
My Blog 
ESPNFC 
Twitter


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 5, 2015)

TDF
Facebook
Kickass
Tennis.com
Flipkart/amazon


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (May 27, 2015)

There's this very interesting website I recently chanced upon called _Upworthy_ which culls different types of interesting content from all over the internet and puts its up with eye-catching headlines, even articles related to current events and politics. Many of them spark debates and talk about social issues which need to be brought into the limelight.

_Take Part_ is another good one which has an amazing section called 'Take Action', where anyone can sign a petition or add their voice to a worthy social cause. From news to lifestyle to opinion pieces on various issues, this site has something to suit everyone's palate. Then there is this website where I have a couple of 'dragon friends' as I call them. Based on DreamWorks' movie series, it also has some very exciting dragon games like these which I play for at least half an hour everyday. It may sound a bit childish but I have to admit it's fun and I make it a point to spend some time on it daily.

My favorite site which I have to visit _many_ times in a day is this one called _Huffpost Good News_ which makes it easy to see that there are positive things happening in the world everyday,unlike the newspapers which are adept at sensationalizing bad news of all kinds. From sweet puppies to heroic rescues, the Huffpost covers a range of uplifting and inspirational stories.


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2015)

TDF
XDA
GSMarena
9gag
reddit
facebook
supercell forum
twitter


----------



## himanshu_game (May 27, 2015)

Youtube
Reddit
Anandtech
Ebay
Facebook
Kickass
TDF
Live
Gmail
Twitter
XDA
IGN
TEF


----------

